# Hello



## micemama (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello

looking into getting some mice for pet/showing, love the look of the satins


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## micemama (Sep 2, 2013)

Thankyou


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Welcome! Satin on White/Cream mice is one of my favorite varieties.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome, I love satins too!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

